
Java Method Logging with AOP and Annotations - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/06/01/aop-aspectj-java-method-logging.html?2014-22
======
bibonix
Will this work with Ant instead of Maven?

~~~
yegor256a
Never tried. You can submit a new bug/suggestion to Github, we'll try to find
a solution: [https://github.com/jcabi/jcabi-
aspects](https://github.com/jcabi/jcabi-aspects)

